# Extreme Shock



## buzz sawyer (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone used the Extreme Shock Ammo?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've used the Glaser safety slugs in pork but for the $$$, a good HP is fine with me. I keep Corbon Powerballs in most of my handguns.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 15, 2009)

I liked the idea that the ES turns to powder on hard surfaces but fragment in soft material - supposed to be the safest PP load for in the home. Won't go through 1/2" drywall. There are some good videos on You Tube.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 16, 2009)

Buzz,

Ran it in 10% Ordnance Gel with some friends a few years back.

Wasn't impressed. Penetration was too shallow for my tastes.

Velocitys were not what I would call consistent either, indicating possible pressure issues.

Granted a a miss will break apart in sheetrock and any exit will be a small low energy piece, but the primary objective was to hit the Bad guys off switch and stop the threat. The "Off switch" is either the spine/brain, or Primary Hydraulics, and both are generally within 6" of the skin at the shallowest point on a skinny dude.

If you're looking for a frangible, the old Glaser line is hard to beat as they are loaded to SAAMI standards of dimensional and pressure conformation.
Same shallow penetration, just better reliability.

If you are worried about overpenetration and a round exiting the house, skip the sidearm, and grab a .223 Carbine loaded with the better frangibles like Hornady TAP FPD. 8-10" in tissue, but go to tiny fragments on one 1/4" layer of sheetrock.

Best of luck!
Dingeryote


----------



## scattergun13 (Mar 16, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Ran it in 10% Ordnance Gel with some friends a few years back.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I went to Speers terminal ballistics school a while back and wasn't too impressed with the ammo you mentioned in ballistic gelatin. Also for what it's worth I saw a Hydra shock fired by my partner seperate completely when it hit a car window. The bullet went straight down and the jacket lodged in the bad guys left cheek. For in home use I like the Glazers as well and the myths about the 223 round overpenetrating are usually just that "myths". I am sold on the Speer Gold Dots. Remember no matter what you're using, you can't miss fast enough to win a gunfight.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 16, 2009)

Just took a look at some of the Glaser ballistics - Impressive!

Are you using the blue (#12) shot or silver (#6)?


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 20, 2009)

Buzz,

The blue line is the original. 
Nasty shallow temporary stretch cavity but very shallow.

The Silver has better penetration but is still shallow, and the individual projectiles must be considered.

Each has it's own wound path and they are random radially to the line of impact. Even with a perfect impact point, there is chance involved one isn't going to perforate the right things, and if one does, it is a small piece of shot.
The rest that are tearing unimportant tissues to shreds, must be discounted.


I ain't saying the ammo dosn't work. Lord knows a bunch of folks have stopped violence with them. I am saying the safety slug concept is a gamble that favors safety of potential secondary targets, while reducing the potential of effecting the desired outcome.

Look at it this way.

Your local PD likely issues a load that features a single expanding hollow point or some variation on the concept. Your Municipality has liability out the wazoo for any LEO bullet that strays, and domestic calls in dwellings outnumber every other type of call. 
All of this considered and even the Liability Lawyers hired by the Municipality sign off on conventional expanding sidearm ammunition over the frangibles.

It's an ugly thing to ponder, but secondary target safety may very well be better served by NOT considering it as primary.

Controlling probable vectors of possible threats in your dwelling, the best you can in advance, is a good idea, and in itself will reduce the chances of secondary targets getting hit. It's your turf, use it to your advantage and the safety of others best you can plan for.

If I was of the mind to use a frangible, It would be the Glaser silver line, and I would run a couple magazines through the sidearm to make sure they cycled the weapon reliably and point of aim matched point of impact.

It's a very personal quandry to ponder with serious implications, so look into things deep enough that you and the loved ones can live with your choices.

I would be remiss in not mentioning good training by a professional that has certs as an expert witness in your state, would be one of the best things you could ever invest in.

Good on ya for looking into things deeper than the majority!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks dingeryote. The insight and wisdom is greatly appreciated, especially the suggestion of the trainer.


----------



## JT78 (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought a box of .45 extreme shock and was not impressed high priced and doesnt really penetrate like it should. Mostly a whole lotta hype and the ammo doesnt really deliver. I would stick to some more reliable rounds like some gold dot +p or some winchester sxt ammo.


----------



## JT78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Also remember that most explosive or teflon type ammunition is illegal in a lot of states.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 15, 2009)

JT78 said:


> Also remember that most explosive or teflon type ammunition is illegal in a lot of states.




Teflon?

Nope. Common misperception and media ignorance perpetuated since the KTW armor piercing ammo caused a stir.
It ain't the Teflon nose cap, it's the tungsten penetrator behind it that makes it Illegal.

Extreme shock, Glaser and the rest that use a polymer cap to contain the shot in the Jacket are Not A.P. ammo by BATFE definition, and are legal.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

